# OSHA for a sole proprieter



## rino1494

Electric_Light said:


> Even if you're not incorporated, I think you only get off the hook on things that pertains to just you, and anything involving OSHA regulations with employees, you're still on the hook.


Right, if you are a sole proprietorship, you cannot be fined for a violation that the owner does, but can be fined for what a worker does. Under a corportation, you can be fined either way.

Also, even though you are in violation as the owner under a sole proprietorship, you still can be cited, they just cannot fine you. Most inspectors will not bother anyway.

Another belief is that the Amish are exempt for religious beliefs. This is a myth and there are no written rules stating that there are religious exemptions.


----------



## oldrivers

osha not only applies to workers it also applies to job sites aswell . yes a sole proprieter can violate osha rules . when your a contractor or sub contractor osha doesnt care what job your working on, a jobsite is a jobsite and osha applies to all of them . maybe they wont inspect all of them buts thats mainly because they dont work hard enough to inspect all jobs ... 

if im a registered sole propriter / sub contractor and i remove a railing and dont replace it i can get fined for it ... but usually they dont catch all violations such as that but if someone gets hurt i can guaruntee you a fine . if your contracting or subcontracting any place you work is now considdered a jobsite period, osha rules apply ..... its just that osha wants easy fishing big jobs where they can get as many violations as possible . when a contractor such as pulte , or centex builds a whole neighborhood of single familiy houses you can bet osha will be there cause they know its 1 builder and its easy to levee fines .. they dont want to drive around looking for every little job because it uses to many resources but the rules still apply if they found violations. no a sole proprieter cannot remove safety items on any jobsite without possible fines. if im using a drill with an improper repaired plug the kind you get at stores an electrician is required to cut it if he sees it and can get fined if he doesnt ... now im talking state maybe not federal ...


----------



## oldrivers

rino1494 said:


> You are wrong. OSHA is in place to protect employees, not the public. As the owner of a sole proprietorship, you are still under the enforcement of OSHA and can be cited but not fined. If you are incorportated and you the owner are found in violation, then you will be fined because you are considered an employee of the company. If an OSHA inspector discovers that you are a sole proprietorship and you are in violation, most inspectors will not bother writing you up.
> 
> BTW..... my father-in-law has been an OSHA inspector for nearly 30 yrs.


 
but if a sole proprieter makes a violation "removes a handrail" the general contrator can and most likely will backcharge you because if an osha inspector comes in he can fine the general. who cares what channels they go through a fine is a fine.


----------



## Electric_Light

rino1494 said:


> You are wrong. OSHA is in place to* protect employees, not the public*.


And the police is in place to protect the public... 

According to their mission statements on theoretical level. 

In reality though, they like to hide their cruiser in inconspicuous spots and nab people for traffic infractions. Get a boarding pass to boat with a missing tail light. If nothing else's found, he sails back ashore, but hoping to score a DWI, warrant, narcotics, though not necessary for the purpose that is congruent with their mission statement. 

Same with parking enforcement. The idea is to provide orderly parking, but reality is, you can park your car on the sidewalk at lunch in front of the city hall every day and you just pay the face value every time and I don't think they'll even flinch a bit.


----------



## bluebird5

thats right get out you harness, sky hook, steel toe boots, sleeves, no shorts, get your ear plugs in, your safety glasses on, don't forget your hardhat, get all new extension cords no cuts if they get a cut you got to throw em away, no walking your ladders, don't stand on top of a ladder, not more that 2 inches between walkboards in scaffold, get your saftey rails up and in your spare time and if you can move with all that crap on MAKE SOME MONEY!


----------

